# PB13-Ultra/2



## subwoofer_boy (Jul 22, 2006)

I read online somewhere about a PB13-Ultra/2 in the near future. Is this true? If so, any news or info on it?


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

subwoofer_boy said:


> I read online somewhere about a PB13-Ultra/2 in the near future. Is this true? If so, any news or info on it?


Doubt it...last time Ed chimed in on this he said it wasn't on the drawing board. Too big a box, too heavy, too expensive to ship. The U13 is the size of the old U/2. If you've got the space get 2 of them.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

What Ron said. Besides, you'd get better sound from just using 2 stacked PB13's anyway.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sure, but that might be more expensive too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blaser said:


> Sure, but that might be more expensive too.


Not really as the shipping of two PB13's is still less expensive than shipping what would be a box twice the size and more than twice as much weight. The PB13 already weighs an astounding 160lbs! UPS, Fed ex wont even ship them. You may not even have the room to get it through a standard door.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm not disputing any of the posted comments but just want to point out that on this thread:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/3019-ces-update.html

the following statement was made:



> Details regarding dual driver PB13-Ultra/2 subs will be announced later in the year, get ready for some truly special amps on those.


This was back in 2007 so I'm sure a lot has changed but it may be the source of the original poster's question.

Bob


----------



## Geoff Gunnell (Jul 20, 2006)

. . . and there was even a mention of the preliminary design, taller than the PB13 with the second driver added above the first.

But things have changed . . .

As transportation costs increase, large heavy items will increasingly look economically less attractive. I'd be looking at reducing product weights if possible. Someday I expect to see the price difference between the boxes and the cylinders increase.

Another issue would be the amp. Although one could essentially run two of the current Indigo output stages in parallel, one for each driver, at 1500+ conservative watts total an external amp might make more sense, and this brings problems of its own.

The more I think about shipping an enclosure that large, the more expensive it gets. Crating is going to have to strengthen, and the increased costs of the occasional return of an entire cabinet due to defect will have to be included in the purchase price. To say nothing of warehouse space and increased costs associated with working on a cabinet that big.

I think SVS should have won a design award for the current PB13-Ultra cabinet, and urge purchasers who want more output than one unit provides to take advantage of separating the cabinets to even out room resonance patterns.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Geoff,

You make a lot of good points. At $4.00+ for gasoline, the cost of shipping heavier items can only get more expensive.

Bob


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Geoff's, got it right. Shipping is killing the affordability of the super sized subs. The possibility of having to eat return shipping has also got to be factored in. For a Conquest size/wgt sub shipping was averaging between $200-275. I have no idea what it would be now, but fuel surcharges are hitting 40% of the transportation rate today.:gah:


----------



## Geoff Gunnell (Jul 20, 2006)

Diesel's up to $4.64 around here :no:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Since SVSound hasn't updated their website in a while, I wouldn't be suprised of any new updates will tell what direction they will take. We will just have to wait and see. I try to check their website regularly. Dennis


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

drdoan said:


> Since SVSound hasn't updated their website in a while, I wouldn't be suprised of any new updates will tell what direction they will take. We will just have to wait and see. I try to check their website regularly. Dennis


 I also check their site fequently and I noticed that the news hasn't been updated since November, 2007. I guess they're busy (which is good) but it would be nice to get some clue as to what's going on. Personally, I'm really interested to see what the LTS-01 line will look like as I'm planning to upgrade my system within the next 12 months.

Bob


----------



## Alex at SVS (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys,
As has been mentioned above, running 2 Ultra subs is going to give much better coverage than a single Ultra/2 along with the fact that you'd need to double power, enclosure, port size... And then shipping cost also another problem. Twin Ultra subs would be better in the vast majority of cases.


----------

